# Suche Beispielprojekt für BC9100 an CIMREX 41 per ModBus TCP



## Chräshe (1 April 2009)

Edit: hab mich vertan – kein CIMREX 41 sondern EXTER T40

Hallo allerseits, 

aktuell hab ich ein Projekt mit einer Beckhoff SPS (BC9100) und 
einem Display von Beijer Electronics (EXTER T40) bzw. von 
Mitsubishi alias „E1041“. 

Die Kommunikation soll per ModBus TCP ablaufen. 

Leider finde ich im Netz weder ausreichend genaue Anleitungen 
noch entsprechende Beispielprojekte. 
Ich konnte nichts über die Konfiguration vom Display finden, 
noch die Einstellungen, die in der SPS getätigt werden müssen. 

Wer hat schon einmal etwas ähnliches umgesetzt und könnte mir 
ein Beispielprojekt, Kurzanleitung oder Link zukommen lassen? 

Gruß 
Chräshe


----------



## ge_org (1 April 2009)

Hallo,

habe nur Erfahrung mit Cimrex41.
Bei Peripheriegeräten Controller-Adresse (BC9100) einstellen.
Treiber ist bei mir Modbus TCP

AT%MW0 ist bei mir 44000
AT%MW2 ist dann 44001
Bits so:44001.0 44001.15

Projekt darf ich nicht hochladen, hoffe trotzdem dass du auf das Teil zugreifen kannst.

Paneladresses nicht vergessen.

Georg


----------



## Chräshe (2 April 2009)

*hat sich erledigt*

Hallo allerseits, 

aus lauter Verzweiflung hab ich auf den ADS-Treiber umgesattelt. 
Beim runterladen des Treibers bei Beijer ist mir der Hinweis aufgefallen, 
dass bei jedem Treiber eine Hilfe-Datei mit bei ist… 
...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil…

-> Treiber für Beckhoff ADS im E-Desinger installiert
-> IP- Adresse im E-Desinger eingestellt
-> Adressen der SPS direkt auf Merker, Eingänge oder Ausgänge gelegt (%MX0.0; %IX0.0;…)
-> Projekt übertragen – läuft

Gruß 
Chräshe


----------



## Lars Weiß (7 April 2009)

... hat sich erledigt


----------

